# Will it ever end?



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I was dumb enough to get my rats from a pet store and now one of them has a URI, an ear infection, AND I just noticed one of his front incisors hanging from a thread! I'm treating him already for the other stuff but I am just SO FRUSTRATED! I've definitely learned my lesson about pet stores this time... Never again, never ever again no matter how far I have to drive!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay I dunno how to edit, but I gave it a closer look and it looks more like it's maloccluded rather than hanging >> I kind of panicked! I have had a rat with malocclusion before so I know how to deal with it.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Still some pretty big issues though.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah I know, it's frustrating... I've so learned my lesson...


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad you could give them a good home though. Even though they have problems they need love just like any other rat.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

All of mine have problems except one, sometimes we just have bad luck. Ironically the one without problems is a pet shopper who's very old. One of my little rescue boys has some lung trouble- he's very sensitive to dust or changes in the environment. If the cage is too dirty he will start to breathe funny and sniffle. My rescue doe breathes terribly at all times despite efforts (lots of them) to medicate her.

It's really just part of owning rats, unfortunately. They're very problem prone little animals. They're worth it, though!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah it is part of it. I was right the first time unfortunately, he's lost his tooth now x.x But if it IS from being infected, he's already on antibiotics for the ear infection and the URI... so I'm going to call my vet and ask if he needs to come in.

I called the pet store I got him from again and told them what was going on NOW and the employee who answered the phone gave me this spiel about how their rats are meant only as feeders and it would be dumb to insure a feeder (um, someone feeding a rat to their snake won't want to take it to a vet!) and so I asked them why they can't do it if Petco does and you know what they told me?

Petco does not sell feeders! I told them that was bull, of course they sell feeders! This is the worst pet store I have ever made the mistake of dealing with. They have so little respect for animals and customers it makes me sick. I won't buy so much as one piece of Carefresh from them ever again.

EDIT: Oh guess what else they told me? "It is not our fault that your rat is sick." Uh-huh. Plus they didn't even believe me when I said Petco's rats are alway sick :\


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Good news guys, good news, I came home to give the boys their meds and Argonaut's head tilt isn't as bad as it was! ^^ I was really happy to see that and I told him "Yayyyyy rat, yayyyy!" and he just kind of stared at me :|


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Ah ha ha. That's gorgeous. 

Sounds like pet shop stock around your way are in really bad shape. That's a real shame.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Well just this particular one, they breed their own so theirs are isolated so to speak. And Petco's but there's one shop that has healthy rats. I thought this one did too and I really wanted hairless so I paid :\

Question: Since my rat only has three front incisors at the moment, will he be able to grind down the tooth opposing the missing one with his one top tooth? I'm more than willing to trim it myself if need be.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> Well just this particular one, they breed their own so theirs are isolated so to speak. And Petco's but there's one shop that has healthy rats. I thought this one did too and I really wanted hairless so I paid :\
> 
> Question: Since my rat only has three front incisors at the moment, will he be able to grind down the tooth opposing the missing one with his one top tooth? I'm more than willing to trim it myself if need be.


You won't have any choice...its going to grow like crazy. Make sure not to crack the tooth, all sorts of nasty things can happen then.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be really careful with him. Poor guy  His head tilt is loads better today though, I'd say nearly gone even! what's the best way to prevent the tooth from cracking? I'd hate to mess up...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> Yeah, I'll be really careful with him. Poor guy  His head tilt is loads better today though, I'd say nearly gone even! what's the best way to prevent the tooth from cracking? I'd hate to mess up...


have a vet do it? LOL


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

But then I have to pay so much a month to get it done and it gets really expensive... I don't know, I'll have to think about it. Do you have any real suggestions on how to help keep it from splitting? I found a tutorial about how to trim it...


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I've decided on taking him to the vet at least for the first time. I'm going to ask her to either show me how to do it or to strike a deal with me. Man, now I know why my dad hated my having rats >> To me it's worth it but he isn't an animal person in the least!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Teeth have been trimmed and it'll only be $20 per visit ^^ Love this vet!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh another good update, I asked my other vet if he has experience with rats and he mentioned having done neuters--for $79! So I have a backup plan in case I get aggression in my boys ^^


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> Oh another good update, I asked my other vet if he has experience with rats and he mentioned having done neuters--for $79! So I have a backup plan in case I get aggression in my boys ^^


First...Yay for both of you for the teeth trim price!

Second *envy* at that neuter price, but ask him his method, and what he uses to close etc....


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I will if I ever need to have a neuter done ^^

Um... Bad news today... last night Argonaut seemed so much better, hardly any head tilt at all and he was walking just fine, good balance etc and seemingly overnight he's circling and running into walls and I don't understand what happened, could it have to do with the anesthetic...? Oh my gosh I'm really freaked out...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> I will if I ever need to have a neuter done ^^
> 
> Um... Bad news today... last night Argonaut seemed so much better, hardly any head tilt at all and he was walking just fine, good balance etc and seemingly overnight he's circling and running into walls and I don't understand what happened, could it have to do with the anesthetic...? Oh my gosh I'm really freaked out...


It often can. Just keep up the antibiotics.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

That's what my vet said too when I got in contact with her, thanks Lilspaz ^^ You're so great at helping younger rattie owners!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I got a video of what Argonaut is doing since he hasn't changed this morning and I'm still worried about him...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFdGKAx2ox8

My floor isn't always that bad, I promise >> Most of that is fresh Carefresh that I dropped actually lol


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I called my other vet to get a second opinion and he said there was no way he could even give an opinion without seeing the rat


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay I was in rat chat and someone there said it looked like neurological damage, possible from the fall that broke his tooth, or congenital, and showed me some videos of rats with neuro damage and I have to say I agree... Poor thing  But he's eating and drinking just fine ^^


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I have a tiny deaf girl that shows similar behavior. Her senses are all around not quite where they should be. She lives a happy life of ignorance . I have also had someone mention that it sounds like she has neurological damage.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah the neurological damage could cause deafness too i think and i suspect my guy of being deaf as i usually have to tap him to wake him up.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I think that the best way to find out is to compare his reaction to sounds with how other rats react. I knew for sure that my girl was deaf when all of her cage mates froze, in response to two of my boys fighting in the cage below, and she just went about hoarding everything she could get her mouth around. My girl is also more vocal than everyone else. Although, I think that is because she has probably been deaf since birth.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Argonaut doesn't move an inch when I start banging around on the cage (not purposely, it's an old R690 so the doors are tiny as heck) or anything, I'm gonna keep an eye on it and come to a conclusion later though.

Good news: The missing tooth is growing back and both look nice and orange now! They had been white but they look good now ^^


----------



## minnehaha25 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry to say this but petco doesnt sell feeders they do sell mice and small rats but as pets not feeders. I hope your rat gets better


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

minnehaha25 said:


> Sorry to say this but petco doesnt sell feeders they do sell mice and small rats but as pets not feeders. I hope your rat gets better


This post was from October 2011...and sadly yes Petco does sell feeders.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

They brought me into the store for when we have rats I can tell if they are sick and need vet care cause I know what I am listening for  we never adopt any pet out for at least a week until we know for sure there are no health problems and we adopt from others we never get them from mills and or breeders if someone comes in with an animal they can no longer own/have and we have the room we take em in  we do the best we can with the animals we have. Cages are kept always clean and we check each and everyone everyday too make sure they are vibrant and happy. Even if it's as small as a mouse it's goes right too the vet


----------

